# Purge and sharpen challenge....



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Unger.const said:


> Share with us how you do it oh wise one!
> 
> That was another reason for posting is to share ideas. Systems or concepts or rules (less than a half of something gets thrown out or what ever)


I can't think if there is a mess or things are not organized. I try to take care of things as I go. So if there is a place for something, when I, or my guys, are done, it gets put back. I have posted picks of my van before. Here is my shop (garage).

The first couple are after a routine cleaning. The last one is of the shop in use.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am about a week ahead of this. I got the interior of my new shop finished, moved everything over from the old shop, and purged a few things already. No way will I have it all done by labor day, but my intentions are to keep it tidy, and get rid of useless crap.

Tried to upload some pics, but I keep getting errors.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tried again, worked this time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have filled a 2 yard dumpster every two weeks and I think there is more stuff than I had before. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> He already knows one of those. I ain't got no room either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That dude needs a purge weekend more than I do (I already got him working out of rolling tool boxes and I hear he likes it!)


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> I'm like Rob, can't stand a mess.
> 
> I find the mess waste far more time than keeping the place clean, neat and organized does.
> 
> ...


I hear Angel's singing in the background when I look at your shop pictures!

Hey......buddy old pal I have just a few things kicking around my shop can I just bring them over to store in the corner you have tons of room you won't even notice a truckload or two........lol


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

TxElectrician said:


> About a year and a half ago I rented a dumpster and filled it with crap I'd been hanging on to for 20 years.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


How awesome did that feel? Did you go back to your hoarding roots since then?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Unger.const said:


> How awesome did that feel? Did you go back to your hoarding roots since then?


It was great. I still hang on to a few things but not near as much.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> I hear Angel's singing in the background when I look at your shop pictures!
> 
> Hey......buddy old pal I have just a few things kicking around my shop can I just bring them over to store in the corner you have tons of room you won't even notice a truckload or two........lol


See pics of that shop makes my pants tight.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> See pics of that shop makes my pants tight.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Unger.const said:


> I'm in the middle of several big messes (work and personal) mucked out alot of useless things from the house. Now to tackle shop and rigs.
> 
> There is alot of things slowing me down in the workshop. The bulk of it is mess of useless crap I will maybe use one day.......sort of......wait.......I still have one of those? Piles of used saw blades I'm going to use again. Next to a pile of new ones. Who am I kidding! Some day I'm going to straighten this mess put right? (Another year later I say it again)
> 
> ...


Uuuuuuh... no thanks.:no:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> I hear Angel's singing in the background when I look at your shop pictures!
> 
> Hey......buddy old pal I have just a few things kicking around my shop can I just bring them over to store in the corner you have tons of room you won't even notice a truckload or two........lol


I’ll take some pics in a few weeks when it’s full of cabinets and we can’t move around. 

Tom


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> I’ll take some pics in a few weeks when it’s full of cabinets and we can’t move around.
> 
> Tom


I have no idea what it's like to try to move through a crowded space.......


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Uuuuuuh... no thanks.:no:


Cuz it's too big of a mountain to climb?


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll play. I've been working in the shop the past few weeks and it's been driving me crazy.

Pin gave me his horizontal disease. I've started a really bad process of whenever I fill up a table with stuff I'm working on, I just slap together a new table:laughing:

I have a regular rotation of blades to be sharpened and it's about time for them anyhow. I also still need to hook up the big compressor and the mortise machine so it will give me incentive. Tons of random fittings that need to be organized and I haven't swept in like 2 weeks:whistling. Miter saw bench needs to be set up and I need some doors next to the table saw cabinets. Lots to do, but I'll give it a whirl.

Can't promise anything though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Unger.const said:


> I have no idea what it's like to try to move through a crowded space.......




Blacktop would be proud. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Unger.const said:


> I have no idea what it's like to try to move through a crowded space.......


You win.... :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> You win.... :laughing:


I'm hoping to put a big dent in it this weekend.

Someone is coming to get the last of her stuff on Saturday........praying for calm storm there.

As bad as it sounds the house is pretty empty so I can temporarily put things in the house to make more room to work in the garage. I have a couple stacks of empty tool boxes I have yet to organize. So those can be set in the house out of the way till it's time to shift them back. I just need some dancing space to get the party started.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Blacktop would be proud.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


But I can still walk through it though..........sideways


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have an excuse. The door to my garage came off it's track and the spring cable broke. I can't get in there at this point.

It's been that way for over a year now. I should probably fix it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

rblakes1 said:


> Yeah, I really need to work on my garage. I'm a couple days behind starting built ins because I don't have room to work yet.
> 
> Yesterday and this morning I got one of those resin sheds set up to hold all the kid related things that were in the garage, so that cleared out some stuff.
> 
> ...


Wow. I dont feel so bad now. You make me feel like Martha Stewart. In an organized way, not a wierd way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Leo G said:


> In your case it's has to get much worse before it gets better. I had that in the 2nd bay of my shop. It was bad and then while I was organizing it was a major disaster. But I had to bring it all out into the open to see what went where and what went gone.


Yup. At least we have a stretch of nice weather so I can pull things out as needed. My goal is to have it workable by the end of the weekend. 

There's a little room in my trailer that might act as a storage area for now. I don't have the title transferred over yet, so it's not going to be moving for a little while

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I've actually pulled one corner apart. I have a 2x8 table there that is a chit collector. It's mostly empty now, and some of the stuff even went into the trash. I found a computer hard drive, 2 1/2" laptop internal. It didn't have the mounting screws so I went out and got some, 3mmx3mm. I was 90%, wait no, 99 44/100% sure it'd just be another crashed drive that I've saved for decades. But turns out it came from my youngest sons laptop and it seems fine :thumbsup:

So now I have a new (to me) 500GB drive in my laptop.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Welp, gained about 20sf after 2 hours of on and off cleaning.










I'd like to get the table upstairs and out of the way to gain another 16sf.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Mine desperately needs it, but there's no way I'll have time before the end of October. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm glad it's not as bad as some on here though lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

rblakes1 said:


> Yeah, I really need to work on my garage. I'm a couple days behind starting built ins because I don't have room to work yet.
> 
> Yesterday and this morning I got one of those resin sheds set up to hold all the kid related things that were in the garage, so that cleared out some stuff.
> 
> ...


This is painful for me to see.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> This is painful for me to see.
> 
> Tom


Yeah, me too. I figured posting photos would shame me into cleaning. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I got about 3 good hours out there before the girls came home from daycare, decent progress. Filled a couple garbage bags, pulled stuff out to donate









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Did it work?


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Leo G said:


> Did it work?


The self shaming? It was a combo of that and needing to get space cleared out so I can actually work

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Unger.const said:


> Tonight I made it wide enough for two goats walking abreast of each other. This weekend I'm aiming for a pregnant donkey trail.


Vinylhanger stopped by.......I think I can get that pregnant donkey through in some spots........bwahahhahaha


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

rblakes1 said:


> I got about 3 good hours out there before the girls came home from daycare, decent progress. Filled a couple garbage bags, pulled stuff out to donate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice........feel a good to have such a burden lifted doesn't it!


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

mrcat said:


> View attachment 466306
> 
> 
> Mine desperately needs it, but there's no way I'll have time before the end of October.
> ...


But you have try.....take two hours to put a dent in it!


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Unger.const said:


> Nice........feel a good to have such a burden lifted doesn't it!


Oh yeah, I still have a lot more work to do though

Also did a little investigating, and that shop vac by the garage door just needs a new switch. It's been sitting in the back of the garage for 3 years, still had crap in it too! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I had to make a sign on a sheet of paper to dump or donate anything below 25 bucks and stop holding onto it. It actually helped when I would revert to my old ways.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

RichVT said:


> Don't kid yourself.
> 
> I did a big purge several years ago. Out of all the things that I threw out and in all the years since there has been only ONE 50 cent hardware item that I had to go buy because I got rid of the one that I had.


What triggered the big purge?

What has made things go better since?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am solving my issue of space, looking at 16k sqft. Almost double in size. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

That's one way to solve it


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> That's one way to solve it


Trying to buy a 50k sqft building. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Unger.const said:


> But you have try.....take two hours to put a dent in it!


I really should, two hours would put a pretty good dent in it....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Getting it straightened up is the easy part. Having the discipline to maintain it is the hard part.

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Haven't even gotten out of bed yet. Don't think I'm going to make a dent in it today.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Haven't even gotten out of bed yet. Don't think I'm going to make a dent in it today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I've got these Jack's that might open your door.

Dale and I just lifted his shop and moved it back 6ft


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> What triggered the big purge?
> 
> What has made things go better since?


My main incentive was that I had a bunch of new tools that I didn't have a place for. I knew I had plenty of storage space - it was just filled with stuff that I didn't need/want/use anymore. Cleaning out all of the junk gave me room for all of the tools with space left over for future acquisitions. 

The big change that I've made since is to stop bringing stuff home from jobs. It used to be that after every job I'd have a pile of stuff to deal with and find a place for. Now I come home and put away the tools that don't live full time in my trailer (every tool has a place to be put away to) and I'm ready to move on to the next job or do something more fun than dealing with a bunch of crap.

Anything left over after a job gets returned, left with the homeowner, donated or trashed.

I do keep reasonable quantities of commonly used items. For example, I have a box with partial rolls of flashing tape. If I have some leftover, I'll add it to the box. The next time I need some, I grab the box and use what I have before buying more. The point is that I know where to put it and I know where to find it when I need it. If the box gets too full (it shouldn't) then I throw away the excess/oldest.

I've seen what happens when people die and their next of kin has to deal with what they left behind. I want my loved ones to live and enjoy their lives and not to have to waste their time with dealing with my junk when I'm gone.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty much.....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Unger.const said:


> I've got these Jack's that might open your door.
> 
> Dale and I just lifted his shop and moved it back 6ft


I was wondering what those were.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I even mopped the place...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Not too shabby there Travis!

I started to vacuum some of the floor today and something else caught my attention and I made more of a mess:whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Deckhead said:


> Not too shabby there Travis!
> 
> I started to vacuum some of the floor today and something else caught my attention and I made more of a mess:whistling


It did take me an hour a half to get it looking like this. I try to keep it clean but I'm not gonna pretend that it's always like this.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Tick tock tick tock.......


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Had to make a reminder to donate the little crap I may (but most likely not use) and lighten the load......its a tough struggle. Constantly challenged to not revert to my hoarder ways.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Let me know what Tstaks Do you want to get rid of.

I’ll come pick up and give you some tool money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

On Thursday I had to clean out the wood rack. Lots of smaller stock pcs kicking around in the rack that I needed get out of there so I could get another 800 bf in there. After the bottom rack was cleaned out I noticed the mess under there too. Lots of crap, small boxes, boxes with non working fluorescent ballasts, small stock that slipped through. So I swept all that up and tossed whatever away. Lots of stock that was good, but had to go. Cut it up into small pcs and tossed it into the mulch piles. Probably about 5 barrels worth.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> Let me know what Tstaks Do you want to get rid of.
> 
> I’ll come pick up and give you some tool money
> 
> ...


How do you feel about the toughboxes?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Too heavy for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Leo G said:


> On Thursday I had to clean out the wood rack. Lots of smaller stock pcs kicking around in the rack that I needed get out of there so I could get another 800 bf in there. After the bottom rack was cleaned out I noticed the mess under there too. Lots of crap, small boxes, boxes with non working fluorescent ballasts, small stock that slipped through. So I swept all that up and tossed whatever away. Lots of stock that was good, but had to go. Cut it up into small pcs and tossed it into the mulch piles. Probably about 5 barrels worth.


No fireplace/ firepit at home to throw those hardwood scraps into? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My shop is coming along nicely. Still need to get rid of some excess though. I brought this island from a kitchen we demo'd awhile back. Added some casters for mobility. A little fancy, but works well.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope after all the efforts here, all of you can keep the shops tidy. 

Tom


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

tjbnwi said:


> I hope after all the efforts here, all of you can keep the shops tidy.
> 
> Tom


Speaking for myself "fat chance"


----------

